# Noisy fan on my Oracle Touch



## sbrewster (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all,

Have had an Oracle Touch at work for approx 18 months (leased from Pact) and it has been very good.

So decided to take advantage of the Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals and a John Lewis gift card to buy another one for myself at home.

This is to replace a Fracino Piccino/Mazzer Mini setup which worked well for me but which the rest of the family could never quite use confidently.

Touch arrived yesterday, unpacked it, switched it on and there is a noticeable fan noise from the back of the machine.

The one we have in the office doesn't make this noise at all so I was surprised.

A bit of googling tells me It is possible to adjust the fan speed on the Oracle (non touch) by entering a "service menu" or "installer menu".

However, I cannot find a way to do the same on the Touch.

Anybody know if there is a similar "Hidden" menu on the Touch where I can adjust the fan speed?

Don't want to go through the rigmarole of a return/replacement if it can just be adjusted.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Call Sage and ask them directly. They'll tell you how to do it if it's possible at all.


----------



## sbrewster (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks filthynines. Called Sage. Apparently not possible to adjust the fan speed, but I get the feeling the operative I spoke to did not really know much about the machine.

They asked me to send a recording of the noise to pass on to their technical team, which I have done.

Will report back with the outcome.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Cool - keep us posted!


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Sounds odd - had mine for 2 years and its pretty silent in normal use (other than when brewing!)


----------



## sbrewster (Jan 28, 2015)

Have spoken to Sage support and sent them a recording of the noise.

They have confirmed it is unusual and have recommended to seek an exchange from John Lewis. John Lewis are sending out a replacement to my local Waitrose so I can swap it over.

So will be all sorted soon hopefully.


----------



## sbrewster (Jan 28, 2015)

Replacement machine picked up today. Much quieter. So I guess the original just had a faulty fan.

Anyway, all sorted now.


----------



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Great news!


----------

